# Has anyone camered a heat duct?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a customer who says they need their heating ducts videoed to find the source of the sewer smell coming from them. I have not been over there yet.

We have had a few cases of cast 2" sitting on ducts and breaking, leading to drain water/food in the ductwork. We found that by cameraing the k/s line.

I'm not sure this is the same scenario so any tips or heads up about the possible camera action in a duct work.

Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's usually easier and clearer than sewer videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW: The sewer smell is probably not from the ducts. It is likely just being distributed by them. Check the drains and vents near the unit.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I have a customer who says they need their heating ducts videoed to find the source of the sewer smell coming from them. I have not been over there yet.
> 
> We have had a few cases of cast 2" sitting on ducts and breaking, leading to drain water/food in the ductwork. We found that by cameraing the k/s line.
> 
> ...


The sharp edges inside of the ducts can destroy a push rod so be careful.

Mark


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd say the condensate line for the ahu is tied into the sanitary system with no airgap or trap and as a result when the blower runs it's sucking in sewer gasses and pushing them through the duct work


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'd say the condensate line for the ahu is tied into the sanitary system with no airgap or trap and as a result when the blower runs it's sucking in sewer gasses and pushing them through the duct work


30-40 year old housing development. Has only been happening a few weeks.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe dead mouse smell, or other small rodent..?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Maybe dead mouse smell, or other small rodent..?



That's the way I am leaning too. But you never know.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I had this happen once. The floor drain which was partially under the furnace was dry and reeked like no other. Filled it with water and problem solved.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this ductwork in the ground or overhead????

Is there an AC coil???

Is there a humidifier connected to the ductwork?

Does the smell come when the furnace fan is off or on....???

There is a possibilty that there is bacteria growing in the evaporator tray or in the humidifer...

If the duct is under ground water may have entered the ductwork and again bacteria is growing... all so if it is underground the duct has to be or should be connected to a drain.... so the trap on that drain may be dry..

If any of this is present use Microban to disinfect ductwork and trays...

If the smell comes or is stronger when the furnace is off then it may be a drain line...if the smell comes or stronger when the furnace is running it may be the bacteria problem as the forced air is higer pressure than atmospheric ...

Unless the problem is on the return air duct which is a negative

Any how good luck in finding the problem


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dry trap on the AC condensate drain.... :yes:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

A few years back we had just finished a 172 unit apt./condo building only to have 4 units just wreak of nastyness. We had everyone and there mother out there trying to figure it out. Then they sent me with the sewer camera to camera the ducts. As soon as I opened the ceiling vent, I almost fell onto my arss. The smell was horrid. I peeked in with the camera and found that there was rotting food almost the entire run of ductwork. Banana's, yogurt cups, sandwichs, you name it, it was there. The GC was still onsite doing a small build out on first floor. I showed him what I had found and he distinctly remembers the sprinkler fitters using these rooms as a breakroom. I later found out that they got one of the fitters to admit to throwing his lunch into the ducts (he said he hates tinners). We he was fired and billed for all of the work.


----------

